# شريط اعمق الحب كامل لكورال داود المرنم الشريط الحاصل على احسن شريط لعام 2009 ( اوعوا يفوتكم )



## alber_lovejesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*شريط اعمق الحب​*



1- ثمن التبعية
كلمات أ/ اميل يوسف
 الحان وتوزيع أ/ سامح عبيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847592/fad7be33/__online.html

2- كلمة الله
كلمات أ/ سعيد يوسف
الحان وتوزيع أ/ ماجد موسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847593/8dd08ea5/__online.html

3- كنيسة بأسمك
كلمات أ/ هانى الحناوى
الحان وتوزيع أ/ شنودة عبد المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847591/63deef89/__online.html

4- انتم ملح الارض
كلمات  / الكتاب المقدس
الحان وتوزيع أ / شنودة عبد المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847594/13b41b06/___online.html

5- لا تكنزوا
كلمات  / الكتاب المقدس
الحان وتوزيع أ / شنودة عبد المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847589/741e56fa/__online.html

6- يا إلهى
من أشعار قداسة البابا 
الحان أ/ ماجد موسى
توزيع أ/ محب صلاح
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847583/94cbbfe4/__online.html

7- احبك يارب
من أشعار قداسة البابا 
الحان وتوزيع أ / شنودة عبد المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/140662918/acd5e663/__online.html

8- رجعنى تانى
كلمات أ/ هانى الحناوى
الحان وتوزيع أ/ رومانى رزق
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847584/aaf2a47/___online.html

9- صلاتى
كلمات أ/ عماد حسنى
الحان وتوزيع أ/ ماجد موسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847597/8abd4abc/___online.html

10- المزمور المائة والسابع والعشرون
كلمات / الكتاب المقدس
الحان وتوزيع أ / شنودة عبد المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847598/1a02572d/_online.html

11- ها انا ارسلكم
كلمات / الكتاب المقدس
الحان وتوزيع أ / شنودة عبد المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/140847587/93a67bfd/___online.html​اشترك معنا فى العمل
كمان أ/ أشرف رأفت
ناى أ/ مينا جوزيف
عود أ / مينا ميلاد​*هندسة صوت وديجيتال ماستر ​*مهندس / ميشيل عبد الملك​تم التسجيل باستوديوهات هوزانا بالزيتون​


----------



## prayer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك .... جاري التحميل


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للشريط والمجهود
الرب يباركك​


----------



## micpower (18 نوفمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااائع جدا 
تسلم ايديك يا غالي


----------



## ربنا موجود (19 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## anosh (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى على الالبوم 
بس هو نزل من امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربناااااااااااااااا يعوضك ​*


----------



## sherwt (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدا يا ألبير على الشريط
بجد رائع جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وربنا يكون معاك*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا استاذة انجى واضح انه من فريق عمل الشريط
اظنه كاتب اشترك معنا فى العمل 


*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الشريط
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## remon183 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## vena21 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على باقى الشريط


----------



## naro_lovely (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*:01f577~130::018a1d~146:*​


----------



## naro_lovely (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*الشريط حلوووووووووووووووو اوى مرسى بجد*​


----------



## mr.hima (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسي​>>>شريط رائع <<<<​


----------



## magdy_sfwt (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا كتير ليكم انا كنت سبق وطلبته منكم 
انا كنت بدور عليه ع النت من زمان 
شكراااااااااااااا يا احلى منتدى​*


----------



## do7a_mzk (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا استاذ البير 
حقيقى شريط جميل 
وفى مجموعه عمل رائعه 
انا بقالى فترة طويله كنت بدور على ترنيمه صلاتى 
والشريط كله رائعه 
شكرا كل الشكر لكل مجموعه العمل 
وشكرا ليك على الشريط 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## بيشو فتحي محروس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكـــ{ا

للشــريط
والمجهـــود

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## alber_lovejesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لردودوكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## alber_lovejesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

فين الردود يا جماعة


----------



## alber_lovejesus (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا لردودكم وربنا معاكم


----------

